# Temperature to incubate locust eggs?



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

hi everyone,

What temperature does everyone feel is best for incubating locust eggs?

thanks

Karl


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Ive had most success at 80*F, maybe even alittle hotter; they have also hatched at room temperature, just takes ages


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

my eggs are sat on a heat mat @ around 84 to 86 and due to hatch tomorrow


----------

